# My Beloved Mason Bunny



## danakscully64

My one and only rabbit Mason passed away yesterday after a battle with cancer. I've had him for almost 10 years, he was my baby and will always have a huge space in my heart.


----------



## ZRabbits

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. What a sweet boy Mason was.

K


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Awwwwwww. So sorry for your loss. It hurts so much to loose them. I can see the love he had for you in his eyes. Binkie Free Mason!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:sad:


----------



## HEM

We are so sorry to hear about Mason
Hopefully you can think of the good times you had with him and the fact that you two got to share 10 years of your life together. Mason had a long life and I'm sure it was great until the cancer took hold.
Binkie free Mason, you will be missed.


----------



## danakscully64

I miss him so much already  I took down his cage and put it in my storage unit. I couldn't bear looking at it anymore, I kept expecting him to come out to see me. In the end, he wasn't doing the best, so his passing was a relief to his pain. I didn't realize how bad he had gotten until I looked at old pictures and videos of him.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. 

Mason was such a Handsome Bunny.

Binky Free Sweet Mason at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Big Hugs to you.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## agnesthelion

His face brought a smile to mine. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kmaben

They're only with us for such a short time. So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Mason.


----------



## wendymac

I am so very sorry for your loss. Mason was a beautiful bun, indeed.

Binky free, Mason...


----------



## gmas rabbit

So sorry for your loss. I know what you mean about looking back at photos and not realizes just how much they had deterioted. He had a lovely long life, and is free of pain, binky at the bridge. He will be waiting for you, long for you but just a minute for him.


----------



## cheryl

Aww i'm so very sorry for your loss of Mason...what an absolutely adorable looking bunny he was..


----------



## LakeCondo

His pictures show a fellow with lots of personality. Of course you will miss such a great guy, but now he is at peace & without pain.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

agnesthelion wrote:


> His face brought a smile to mine. So sorry for your loss.



Same here~

I am so sorry about your loss-it looks like you had quite the amazing bunny~Binky Free Mason, we'll see you at the bridge :rainbow:


----------



## danakscully64

He had so much personality. He was so stubborn, just like his Mommy  He absolutely LOVED kisses. I would be sitting on the carpet, he would hop up and sit near me. I'd lean over and give him a bunch of little kisses while he would close his eyes and enjoy it. When I would stop, he would get closer to me to try to get me to keep going. He once knocked over my tea trying to drink out of my cup and occasionally, he would come out and lay his head on my lap. I have so many awesome memories with him. 

I have a few short videos of him, you can see his personality in them. 


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=yikEx5DaNXw[/ame]

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXCmHqu88VU[/ame]

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FPwKByD13g[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks so much for sharing those videos of Mason. What personality. Definitely a character that would make me laugh. 

Hoping the sadness fades in time and those videos and photos and most of all memories, give you comfort. 

K


----------



## Ape337

Binky free little one ray:


----------



## yannikin

I wish for a heaven full of fun treats, leafy greens, and endless supplies of remote control buttons!


----------



## Samara

:hearts:


----------



## danakscully64

Thank You for the well wishes. I still think about him constantly and miss him, but know he's better off now than being so sick of cancer. Cancer is horrible.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

I'm so sorry for your loss 

Binky free Mason, with all the little bits of papaya you can eat!


----------



## danakscully64

*MyBabyHasPaws wrote: *


> I'm so sorry for your loss
> 
> Binky free Mason, with all the little bits of papaya you can eat!


He loved papaya!  Carrots were his second favorite.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Thanks for sharing the videos-simply adorable! Watching them, he reminds me alot of my own Ripley. You're very blessed you got to have such an awesome bunny.


----------



## danakscully64

The vet called and told me he's ready to be picked up. I paid to have him cremated, as I want to keep him with me forever. I'm renting my current property and wouldn't feel right leaving him behind when I move. He was with me for over 1/3 of my life, he had a huge impact.


----------



## danakscully64

Oh my gosh, I cried hard in the car after picking him up. Not because I was picking him up, but because the family who cremated him did a paw impression for me. The box also has an engraved tag with his name and a heart with seeds in it that can bury for flowers. As a memorial. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

My heart goes out to you. I know how hard it is to loose a bunny love. What a great personality he had...so touching that he would put his head in your lap! You made his life wonderful with love and care and you are giving him honor and dignity with the cremation and memorials. I love the paw print and seeds.


----------



## danakscully64

Thank you, Katherine.


----------



## danakscully64

:rip:


I absolutely love it. I'm very glad I chose cremation.


----------



## danakscully64

It has been a year and 2 days without Mason. I have nothing but great memories of him. He is still loved and missed.


----------



## Tauntz

I'm sorry for your loss. That pain never completely goes away but with time we have the joy of those wonderful memories of our time together. Hope you have another bun to not replace Mason but to help fill a void that is always left when we lose a beloved companion.


----------



## Bonsai

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your little guy.  I usually don't comment on these because I feel like words are so inadequate for the pain one feels when a pet leaves us. I lost my first "soul cat" a couple years ago and the pain is so fresh so I can sympathize and I know words bring little comfort.

He looked like a sweetie and I'm so very sorry he had to go. The sentiment from the family who did his cremation is heart-warming - they truly understand. If you don't mind me asking, does this particular family do so nation-wide or is it only local?

I hope he's enjoying his unlimited veggies and fruits and enjoying the endless amount of wood to nibble and craft in bunny heaven. &#9829;


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm really sorry for your loss. Its always so painful to lose them. Hopefully time will ease the pain.


----------

